# Legal to sell Disney tix?



## PA- (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it legal to sell park hopper passes?  I see them on ebay all the time, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  Anyone know?


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2007)

*as wil most theme park tickets--nontransferable and/or void if sold*

of course, the new tickets have biometrics on them, but for the old ones--you are not supposed to sell them.  Disney obviously had an issue with this, thus the biometrics.
Personally, I would not buy any tickets from ebay--no telling what you are getting--and if you get to the gate and they are void--you would have to track down your ebay seller later and duke it out with him--assuming you could even find the ebay seller.


----------



## dawg (Mar 1, 2007)

Just for information, A few years ago I bought 4 ticket for disney world from an online dealer.  I do not remeber the name.  When we went to the park 3 of us went in without a problem but my son was pulled from line and taken  aside.  It turns the ticket that he was using was flagged as stolen.  After about 30-45 minutes with the disney people and the purchase of another ticket, we were able to continue with our visit to the park.

I will will not purchase a ticket from anyone that is not authorized to sell them.  To me the savings it is not worth the hassle and embassment my son felt by saving a few bucks.

JMHO,

Dale


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2007)

Are these unused tickets?  If they are unused, they are not attached to any person's name, so I don't see a problem.  Are you offering them for a bargain price?  :whoopie:


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2007)

The problem is you wont know if they are good till you get to Disney and scan them. And if they have been issued since the biometric scanning then they can only be used by the original owner.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 1, 2007)

gmarine said:


> The problem is you wont know if they are good till you get to Disney and scan them. And if they have been issued since the biometric scanning then they can only be used by the original owner.



That's not necessarily true.  My DH & I swapped tickets all week when we were in WDW.  Never had a problem.  

Disney states right on their tickets that they are NOT TRANSFERRABLE.  I wouldn't trust someone on ebay selling partially used tickets.  You could walk into the turnstyles and there be NO days left.  That wouldn't be fun.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2007)

iluvwdw said:


> That's not necessarily true.  My DH & I swapped tickets all week when we were in WDW.  Never had a problem.
> 
> Disney states right on their tickets that they are NOT TRANSFERRABLE.  I wouldn't trust someone on ebay selling partially used tickets.  You could walk into the turnstyles and there be NO days left.  That wouldn't be fun.




Are you saying you had your fingers scanned with your tickets and the scanning didnt pick up the change in user when using the ticket a different time?


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 2, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Are you saying you had your fingers scanned with your tickets and the scanning didnt pick up the change in user when using the ticket a different time?



That's EXACTLY what I'm saying! We did it on PURPOSE every single day.  Never ONCE did we have a problem!


----------



## gretel (Mar 2, 2007)

*Swap*

We swapped tickets too (including adult and child tickets) and went through the scanner.  The scanner sometimes picked up the difference but the gate people didn't stop us.


----------



## PA- (Mar 2, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are these unused tickets?  If they are unused, they are not attached to any person's name, so I don't see a problem.  Are you offering them for a bargain price?  :whoopie:



Yes, they are unused tickets.  I'm just trying to figure out if I can sell them without getting in trouble.  From what I've read here, it appears that I can't.  So why is it that they are sold on ebay all the time?  Does Disney not enforce the "non-transferrable" rule?


----------



## Detailor (Mar 2, 2007)

*Caveat emptor! Caveat emptor!*



PA- said:


> Yes, they are unused tickets.  I'm just trying to figure out if I can sell them without getting in trouble.  From what I've read here, it appears that I can't.  So why is it that they are sold on ebay all the time?  Does Disney not enforce the "non-transferrable" rule?



Non transferrable also implies that you can't even give the tickets to someone else.  But how would anyone know that for unused tickets?  There's no name on the ticket to personalize them to you as the original retail purchaser and you've likely not signed the back of the ticket.  Now if you did sign the ticket then its your's and non transferrable as no one else would have ID to match the signature.
People DO try to sell Disney ticket on ebay all the time.  Buyers should beware for the reasons that others have identified.  If you buy a seven-day ticket on ebay you really have no way to know that the ticket hasn't already been used up. While I buy a lot of interesting stuff using ebay, Disney tickets are something that I'd never purchase that way.
But you can try ebay as the seller as there's probably little chance that you'd get into any trouble do that - you might not sell the tickets however.  You might want to consider pricing so that you don't run afoul of any scalping laws though.
As an alternative to ebay, why not try craigslist as a place to try to sell them?  The whole community atmosphere at craigslist seems so much more straight forward.  My daughter recently sold a few Boston Celtics tickets using that website and it worked out really well.

Dick Taylor


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2007)

*if it has not been issued in your name, then I think it is fine*

assuming you didn't get them b/c of some special (highly-discounted or free) reason---free military, rain-date free tickets, etc., then I think it is fine to sell them---if you are saying that you paid for them and now you can't use them and they were never issued into your name--no signature or bioscan and you never used a single day--then I think you are OK selling them--but I would not use ebay--why bother? I would just ask around (and even here on tug) and do a private transaction---every Easter or Christmas at least 2-3 of my neighbors are going to disney--I bet you could find a friend, easily, who is going--other option is to hang on to them--they are good forever--and disney price keep going up, up, up.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 2, 2007)

iluvwdw said:


> That's EXACTLY what I'm saying! We did it on PURPOSE every single day.  Never ONCE did we have a problem!




Thats the opposite of what I experienced. In October I accidentally mixed up our tickets and we were stopped and told to rescan our fingers and tickets.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 2, 2007)

It is against the rules, and that's undisputable. It's printed right on the ticket.

Yes, Disney tried to enforce this rule but it was difficult to enforce without the biometric scan.
When Disney changed the ticket structure where it gets very cheap to get more days, it became a priority to enforce the rules- Thus, the biometriccs.

If you think about it you can see why the new ticket structure demands the non transferable enforcement. 
It's kind of like selling an annual pass after you have used it for your vacation.


----------



## DorotaG (Mar 2, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Thats the opposite of what I experienced. In October I accidentally mixed up our tickets and we were stopped and told to rescan our fingers and tickets.



You can mix tickets within your group (if they were purchased together). If they were purchased separately, you can't do it, the scanners will pick it up.


----------



## charford (Mar 2, 2007)

When I purchased multi-day parkhopper passes off-site in Orlando in January, the Disney rep made my son and I sign the backs of the tickets. There is now a place for a signature, just like a credit card.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 2, 2007)

We were 2 adults and 3 kids and we never got the tickets to the right person and we got stopped a few times.  The employees were annoyed that we didn't get it right.

One interesting thing...this woman had a booth set up at this 7-11 and one morning after trying to make small talk with me she asked if we would come back and sell her our used tickets, she would give us $20 a piece. I just smirked and said I was not interested.  These could be the tickets you see on ebay or through unauthorized dealers.  This is just my opinion but I did all kinds of research and by far, AAA was the cheapest, safest option.  I am too paranoid to take a chance just to save a buck.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> We were 2 adults and 3 kids and we never got the tickets to the right person and we got stopped a few times.



You mean you didn't all wear Disney lanyard and pass holders around your neck!?!    I thought that was "Disney law". :ignore:


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 2, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> One interesting thing...this woman had a booth set up at this 7-11 and one morning after trying to make small talk with me she asked if we would come back and sell her our used tickets, she would give us $20 a piece.



The 7-11 on 192 by Orange Lake? I have been there and have seen the booth. Friends traveling with us bought 4 Hopper Plus tickets from them. I thought he was nuts. He only wanted one day at a regular park and one day at a plus park. They only had tickets with more than one day left on them. They worked out a deal. He not only bought the tickets for one day each, he even brought them back for the guy to resell the remaing days.

My friend told me he would never buy off of ebay because he could never track the seller down. This booth is here all the time and if he had a problem he would just go back.

He didn't have  a problem and paid a lot less than we did for our days. Have never had the guts to go try myself but it worked for him. He even seemed excited about the whole thing. Go figure.


----------



## PA- (Mar 2, 2007)

wcfr1 said:


> The 7-11 on 192 by Orange Lake? I have been there and have seen the booth. Friends traveling with us bought 4 Hopper Plus tickets from them. I thought he was nuts. He only wanted one day at a regular park and one day at a plus park. They only had tickets with more than one day left on them. They worked out a deal. He not only bought the tickets for one day each, he even brought them back for the guy to resell the remaing days.
> 
> My friend told me he would never buy off of ebay because he could never track the seller down. This booth is here all the time and if he had a problem he would just go back.
> 
> He didn't have  a problem and paid a lot less than we did for our days. Have never had the guts to go try myself but it worked for him. He even seemed excited about the whole thing. Go figure.



OK, Let me get this straight, Lou.  You'll rush into a burning building with crap falling all around you and death around the corner.  But you're scared of buying a disney ticket from a carney at a kiosk???  Hmmm.  I guess we all have our risk threshholds.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 4, 2007)

PA- said:


> OK, Let me get this straight, Lou.  You'll rush into a burning building with crap falling all around you and death around the corner.  But you're scared of buying a disney ticket from a carney at a kiosk???  Hmmm.  I guess we all have our risk threshholds.



That's about right. The thing you are forgetting is on the Disney trip, I am with the wife and kids. If we got turned away at the gate because of the tickets, oooh the wrath I would face from the wife... not worth it. 

It was bad enough when I got a speeding ticket shortly after she told me to slow down. If I ever hear, "I told you so" again, ahhh!


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Mar 5, 2007)

*Current Disney tix expire 14 days after first use - unless no expire option added*

I noticed that current disney tickets on sale through their website expire 14 days after first use (no matter how many days are left)... unless you've purchased the "no expiration" option on that ticket.  Of course, if you have tix that were purchased prior to this new structure, all bets are off...


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 5, 2007)

Luanne said:


> You mean you didn't all wear Disney lanyard and pass holders around your neck!?!    I thought that was "Disney law". :ignore:



LOL - the lanyards connected by velcro and I was scared they would lose them.  But they are in the lanyards now that we are home! LOL


----------



## artmanr (Mar 12, 2007)

*Try Walmart in Kissimmee or Orlando for decent price/trustworthy*

We got our there and the prices were good.  Never a problem.  

Don't buy used tickets ever.  Ebay has been cracking down on fraudulent sellers.  I received an email from Ebay after one auction was closed down.  The email said to never respond to the seller if they try to contact me directly.  

A new, unused ticket, would be ok to buy, but how can you verify that?  Is it worth the risk?  Not really.

We buy the most days, no expiration, park hopper tickets that we can.  They never expire and we use them the next time.  Sure it hurts to lay down the dollars at first, but once paid for, it sure makes the next trip easier.

AR


----------



## elaine (Mar 12, 2007)

*how much of a discount do you get at walmart?*

are we talking a few bucks--or serious savings?  how about for a 1 day ticket, also?


----------

